# Oak leaves for lower ph?



## BentleyR (Sep 10, 2013)

I've used this method once before by boiling dried oak leaves into a tea and then adding the black water to the aquarium. it maintained my tanks low ph however I only used it for a month. I've always been told how much better it is for the soft water arowanas and other fish that require a low ph. besides. staining the water, giving it that anazon river water tint and lowering ph; does it benefit the actual health or life of my fish? 

thanks for any info guys!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most blackwater fish love the tannin stained water. There is some beneficial bacteria that grows on the decaying leaves and some antifungal properties. Helps scales to be stronger and just overall makes the fish feel more at home.


----------



## BentleyR (Sep 10, 2013)

instead of boiling can I simply put whole dried leaves for a more natural look?


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

I use the whole dry leaf method. It takes a couple weeks for them to break down enough to stain the water. If your water is hard enough, the leaves won't do anything to lower pH, but they lower pH just fine with RO water.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I add them in without boiling. It gives the fish places to hide under if they see fit. FWIW I dont have aros, I house wild type bettas, but they like the tannin stained waters too.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you can get some aldercones, will lower your ph a lot better.


----------

